# New Accutron?



## hamiltonelectric (Feb 27, 2010)

I have to think this has been discussed on this forum but I couldn't find anything in a search. I just read that Bulova is coming out with a 50th anniversary Accutron in the fall, limited to 1,000 watches and priced around $4000.

Where are they getting the movements? Are they brand new or did they buy a bunch of old Accutrons?

http://www.bulova.com/dynamic_repository/content/spaceview/

http://www.fratellowatches.com/archives/2010/03/24/bulova-accutron-spaceview-re-introduced-during-baselworld-2010/


----------



## Javaman365 (Jul 27, 2009)

4000 samolians?!!? are they mental?

AS for that second article saying they break easily.....if that's the case, then why are 30 and forty year old originals still keeping near perfect time, despite being daily wearers? Any watch will break easily if you abuse it (unless it's a G-shock.... :wink2: )

But seriously.....four thousand..... :jawdrop:


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Mmm the Jury is still out on that, but regarding the question over movements - I reckon Silverhawk might be able to provide some further info.


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Well you learn something every day, I didn't know this

Created with a transparent dial, the original Spaceview model was not designed as a commercial watch, but rather as a selling aid for Bulova retailers. The technology was incorporated into the actual design and let retailers and potential buyers see the unusual tuning fork technology. Requests soon poured in for the company to make the transparent design available to consumers. The combination of design and technology helped people understand the remarkable difference and technological efficiency of Accutron versus other timepieces, and created its iconic status.

Makes perfect sense when you think about it though.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## rdwiow (Aug 15, 2008)

I remember a chap at work some years back wore an Accutron Spaceview, he bought this new in 1964 and it cost him Â£60... which seems to equate to Â£850 in today's money!

This was just for a normal steel cased production model, so maybe $4000 is not so bad for a Ltd Ed??

Rob


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

hamiltonelectric said:


> Are they brand new or did they buy a bunch of old Accutrons?


I've been following the discussions on the Accutron Yahoo list; they've been talking about them for the last 6 months. It seems the new coils for these Anniversary Accutrons are being hand wound in Japan. Of the 1000 watches, 600 have been allocated to the US market and the remaining 400 to the rest of the world....but it makes no difference since all have already been reserved apparently.


----------

